# I need your help in writing a research paper



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I have to do an English research paper on a topic. I picked humane pigeon control. I need as many sources as I can find for the topic. My teacher wants me to use a variety of sources: newspapers, magazines, books, I can't just use the Internet (rats!) so if any of you can help me out, I'd be grateful!

It'd be great if any of you were able to scan magazine or newspaper articles so I can use them as sources.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

If my scanner is working I will scan you a few pages from a book that I have, I think it is called the Public Life of the Street Pigeon. It has a good section of pigeon control that I have used when writing to councils. 

Cynthia


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I would appreciate that very much Cynthia. If you could, please also list the publisher, publication number (ISBN number if listed), who authored it, pages, year.

You can send the scans to me at my email address:

[email protected]

I also want to look at the various ways people control pigeon population and argue which method is the best. This is a persuasion/argument research paper I have to do so I need examples.

Any help is appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Gary,

You can always use the internet to access articles that have been posted in the newspapers and magazines. Also, many times advocacy groups post articles in newspapers as press releases/pr.

Here are a few of examples of newspaper articles had thru the internet:

http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/UWS/GzetBdyPolitcDvRth.html

http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/pigeons/SFPijPsng-Rutrs.html

http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/pigeons/PijPsnSt_LouisRivrFrtTimes.htm

These are all from the urban wildlife society, yet bookmarked at different times, posted in different newspapers/journals.

fp


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I will send it at the weekend with all other information.

It is the book which has statistics about the study of a lethal pigeon cull. 9000 pigeons were killed over a period of 3 years just to reduce a flock from 2600 to 1300.  

I will also send you the bibliography pages because you may be able to use that to dig up more information about studieds that have been carried out on pigeon control and prove once again that lethal culls are ineffective.

Cynthia


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

FP, those websites are excellent! If this doesn't act as a good persuasion against pigeon control through poisoning for my essay, then I don't know what will.

Now I've got to find some newspaper and book articles to support my essay.

Thanks a lot guys! You're helping me get there!


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*PiCAS*

Hello Garye,

When I was trying to find out more about pigeons and control methods (because I was having problems with places netting in pigeons), I found PiCAS a great organisation to contact. They advocate only humane control of pigeons and have been helpful in the many questons I have had. They also assist councils and the like with human deterrents, not a feather harmed and aslo do rescues of pigeons, sometimes squabs which are going to be netted for example under railway bridges. They do a lot of good work in endorsing the humble pigeon but at the same time give good advice re control of numbers etc.

They do have a US website which is www.picasusa.org or there is the UK one which www.picasuk.com

You may find some useful info there.

Regards

Tania


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Garye said:


> FP, those websites are excellent! If this doesn't act as a good persuasion against pigeon control through poisoning for my essay, then I don't know what will.
> 
> Now I've got to find some newspaper and book articles to support my essay.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys! You're helping me get there!


Hi Garye,

Actually, you could use any of those links as they all come from newpapers/journals-ie. magazines. In fact, if you select the pigeon link to the right of the article from Reuters ( an international news organization) you will find a whole bunch more--many being from newspapers. Here's the link I'm referring to:

http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/pigeons/

Lot's of newspaper articles there....just scroll down and poke around.

The San Francisco Chronicle that is quoted in the Reuter's article is a widely distributed newspaper here. What I'm getting at is, you have to use newspaper articles, but whose to say where you gain access to them from?
Just copy them to your hard drive and print out giving credit to source . 

fp


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Yes FP, I see waht you're saying but unless I can give page numbers of newspapers, I don't know if the teacher will accept it. But I think I'm going to have to because I can find hardly anything on pigeon control except off of the Internet.

I did, however, find the book Cynthia was talking about. I borrowed that from a library nearby. There's just hardly any books written about pigeons.

NOBODY LIKES PIGEONS LIKE WE DO.

Maybe I should write one!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Great Idea!*

Your flock could certainly contain enough stories for a book!!! I'll buy it!!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Garye,

I don't know what your timeline is, but you might be able to email the newspaper or the Urban Wildlife Assoc., or both, and ask the date and page number of the articles you are interested in. Also, sometimes the Library has newspapers on Micro-feesh (that's the phonetic spelling) where you might be able to ascertain the page number and date. Check with the Librarian and see if this is available. 

I'm with Mr. Squeaks on that one.....so you're already making sales .

fp


----------

